# sony t.v 52in need help???



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i got a sony t.v52in







and when i turn it on something is wrong with the colors on my screen.it shows to much red/pink shadows something like this







(this is a picture i took off my tv)

any help please?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's poor covergence. Your TV uses 3 color tubes to produce a picutre: one red, one green, and one blue. When these colors overlap, or converge, the colors mix and create the picture. When they aren't aligned properly you see those results. Most TVs like yours have a self-covergence feature that may help correct it.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i tried self-convergence feature but its still the same and i was doing some research and found out that maybe its the convergence ic's i should change or should i try to manual align the 3 colors myself? before i do anything else....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Manual alignment can be very difficult but may work.


----------

